# Meet Tango!



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is lil' Tango at 6.5wks old. We're picking him up Saturday  He was the pick of the litter and the largest...he's going to be a big boy!




















Looking forward to hanging around the forum!

Nick & Ashley


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to you and Tango, what a cutie he is!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome to you and your boy. As the only other owner of a dog named Tango (that I know of) I have to ask how you came up with the name.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

He looks like a sweetheart! Welcome!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh. my. goodness.. My heart melted.. he looks just like my Titan when he was his age!!!! So adorable! Good luck with him and welcome!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's so cute! Look at those paws


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the welcomes!



Freddy said:


> Welcome to you and your boy. As the only other owner of a dog named Tango (that I know of) I have to ask how you came up with the name.


Tango came from the phonetic alphabet and seemed like a great name


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Why Helloooooooo there Tango!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very Cute!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Tango said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!
> 
> 
> 
> Tango came from the phonetic alphabet and seemed like a great name


Just curious. Obviously I like the name and it's uncommon so you're not likely to run across many dogs with it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He already knows how to melt hearts, watch out . Absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, little Tango is gorgeous and I see he has already mastered claiming the AC floor vent.


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Tango seems to be enjoying his first day away from the litter. We've already been using a spot in the back yard consistently to help potty train him. The hard part is getting him to stop playing with the leash long enough to potty! lol

He loves his tennis ball too 


Move, I dare you! by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Just a little update. He seems to have changed colors a couple of times already and now his ears want to stand up


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I love the name!


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Instead of starting a new thread every time I have a picture, I'll just make this kind of a photo/update blog...

Here is a quick run through of him growing up to the present day:


4months-2 by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr



On Guard (6 months) by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr



Agility Training - obstacles by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr



Tango Off Leash Training by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

That brings us up to present day. He changed colors a few times and grew a little  but he still loves his ball!



Move, I dare you! (8 weeks) by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

Mid Jump by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr

Tango by Fire_For_Effect, on Flickr


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww, he was too adorable for words as a puppy! He grew up to be so gorgeous.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

What a handsome dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

He sure has grown into a handsome young guy! Love how masculine his face is!


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Our breeder emailed me that they have a new litter _(same sire/dam)_ with a silver sable female that would be a perfect buddy for Tango. I'm sure he would love to have a playmate...decisions decisions


----------

